# Where is the food movies thread



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Awhile back we had a rather lengthy thread about all of the movies that are related to food and cooking which I can't seem to find. Does anyone remember the name or have it bookmarked?

Thanks.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Nicko, Nicko, Nicko... honestly, you of all people......you should have this whole website memorized by now!

Try these on for size.

http://cheftalk.com/forums/showthrea...ghlight=movies

http://cheftalk.com/forums/showthrea...ghlight=movies

http://cheftalk.com/forums/showthrea...ghlight=movies

http://cheftalk.com/forums/showthrea...ghlight=movies


----------



## craftynatalie (Jan 11, 2006)

Nicko, I don't know aout the movie thread but, I am interested in it too. Anyway, I just joined Netflix (movie rentals online, no late charges etc...)and did a search for food related movies, documentaries, PBS programs and they have a ton. I just watched the first season of a series from the UK called "Chef!" about a not so nice chef/owner of a 2 star michelin French restaurant. I really liked it and it is quite funny. I found a ton of stuff at Netflix. I am pretty sure you can just go to their site and look even if you haven't joined. Then you can just make a list and get them at your local video store if they have them. Key words that worked best were chef and restaurant - food brought up a few.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

*craftynatalie*,

The second link contains a pretty thorough list that should fill up your Netflix que quite a bit.


----------

